# Nuggets/Amazon Basin.



## Aristo (Oct 10, 2011)

Raw gold as its called in the area.


----------



## kadriver (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish you could find these where I live.

What do you suppose the karat is on these?

thanks - kadriver


----------



## kuma (Oct 10, 2011)

The nugget third from the left , is it as 'fluffy' looking in your hand as it seems in the picture ? Looks lovely , reminds me of some Australian nuggets that I've seen!
I love the colour in these , simply stunning! 8) 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris :-0)


----------



## MiltonFu (Oct 10, 2011)

The purity runs between 93% to 95%.
It melts very quickly.
Yes, they generally have that fluffy texture, cannot be duplicated in any refinery. Purely natural.


----------



## Aristo (Oct 10, 2011)

That is correct, purity anywhere from 90% to 95%. They look best when seen on virgin ground.
I am not sure about the comment of duplicating, I have seen miners in the Amazon selling replicas of these nuggets that turn out to be brass.


----------

